# The Taliban are Pakistani Puppets



## longknife (Dec 22, 2018)

*I don’t think I’ve ever read anything before that more clearly describes the situation in Afghanistan than this.*


*And it clearly describes why our foreign policy toward Pakistan is so out of comprehensibility. Who was hiding Osama Bin Laden:?*


*And then, it gets down to a major problem in the area, the discord between Pakistan and India.*

_Chaotic Kashmir_

_The Pakistani military effort to create enough violence on the Indian border to justify calling India a major threat to Pakistan, is having some success. India is treating the area more as a war zone. India is now ruling Kashmir directly, not via a local governor. More troops have been moved to the northwest. On the border that separates Indian and Pakistani Kashmir, cross border attacks (mainly from Pakistan) are more frequent. Pakistan has been using snipers more often, many of them equipped with night vision sights. Pakistani attacks are up more than 63 over 2017 and 2018 isn’t over yet. From 2016 to 2017 attacks were up 96 percent so one might be able to take some solace from the fact that the rate of annual increase has diminished. Since 2016 about 120 have died on the Indian side of the border with more than five times as many wounded. Most of the casualties are civilians but the increasing use of snipers targets troops. The mortar shells often land deeper inside India and harm civilians who live and work close to the border. _

*This is a very long article with a major emphasis on what’s wrong in the area. It clearly explains why President Trump is absolutely right about withdrawing half our troops from the area. It’s clear to me that a whole lot of so-called journalists need to read this.*

*Full piece* @ India-Pakistan: The Borders Are Burning


----------

